# Dryers



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Now that Trooper's coat is getting longer my hair dryer isn't cutting it anymore. It's starting to take way too long. I need recommendations for a dog dryer. I've seen ones that LOOK like a human hair dryer but say "for dogs" on it. Are those not much more than a human hair dryer with more words on the packaging??? 
What style do you all have and recommend?? With my fibromyalgia and my work related shoulder issue, the part that I have to hold can't be too heavy. Ideally, the kind that has a hose would probably be ideal. 

Please recommend what you love! I want something that will last and don't even know what brands to look at. Something at a great price would be good too since there are still a lot of things on my Trooper needs list.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I have the CC Kool Dry dryer and LOVE it. I've had it for close to 25 years without a bit of trouble! It is pricey, but well worth the $$ when you think of the time it saves. If you have a young dog, and/or are thinking of adding to your dog family someday, the Kool Dry might be exactly what you're looking for. (And no, I don't have anything to do with the CC company.)


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Trooper is 6 months so we have lots of baths in our future. ound:
That and we still want a girl, so that adds twice the baths. I can see us being lifelong Hav people.


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

My puppies are 5 1/2 months old and I have noticed that they are definitely getting more hair! I am saving for the CC Cool Pup dryer. I have seen favorable reviews for it on this website, and my breeder has the model above the cool pup and raves about it.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a Metro Air. Here is my post with pictures and a review. 
I love it, is loud but it cuts down on drying time by more than half.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ooooo, that's more my speed price-wise!!! Thanks!


----------

